# what's the most humane way to kill a locust?



## jamie11 (Mar 15, 2011)

i don't know if this is in the right section but whats the most humane way to kill a locust? i just purchased some that arrived today that can hardly walk & suffering.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

jamie11 said:


> i don't know if this is in the right section but whats the most humane way to kill a locust? i just purchased some that arrived today that can hardly walk & suffering.


feed it off or crush it.

They can't feel pain


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

lol at this thread!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Any that I get that look a bit funny get fed straight away :whistling2:


----------



## jamesbusby221 (Sep 23, 2010)

omg you feed them to reps and your asking for most humane way to kill them... give them the kiss of life and revive them or something


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

You could always give it mouth - to - mouth?


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

mrcarlxx said:


> lol at this thread!


This thread is ace :lol2:


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

:2thumb::roll2: i think maybe feed them to something.......lizard......cat.......rat......


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Urgh come on, crush it with your feet, it's not like you can shock it or put it in a Co2 chamber!

P.S crushing is indeed the most humane way :lol2:


----------



## Carl6688 (Jan 18, 2011)

The most humane way to kill any insect is to place it in the fridge for an hour or so. This is mostly done for pets though, for a feeder you may as well just feed them to something.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Take it to the vets ,they will charge you loads of money and then hit it with a shoe :lol2:


----------



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

Take it the vets : How dare you have a locust and not provide the appropriate requirements for the poor thing! YOU SHOULD OF READ THE CARE SHEET BEFORE PURCHASING THE LOKI, AND ENSURED THAT YOU WHERE ABLE TO PROVIDE IT WITH ITS NEEDS! :lol2::bash:


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

My giant african bullfrog "pudding" has offered to assist:whistling2:


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

lovespids said:


> My giant african bullfrog "pudding" has offered to assist:whistling2:


 
:lol2: Brilliant thread Donna, keep it up.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

*eat it*


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

jamie11 said:


> i don't know if this is in the right section but whats the most humane way to kill a locust? i just purchased some that arrived today that can hardly walk & suffering.


Indy says hes got a great way of doing it you start off with a bit of camoflague...........:whistling2:


----------



## lambo187 (Dec 1, 2009)

Will there be a small _cemetery_ with little head stones in your garden once its all over hehehehe pics plz if there is...... Fantastic thread


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Madness! The gammy ones get eaten first to save them just dying and being wasted.


----------



## aidanbeckey (Apr 9, 2009)

Shoot them between the eyes if ur not a good shot or dont have a gun get hored help. U dont want to blind them to they've been thru enough. Or the trusted nuke


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

pop it the toaster and fry the little :censor: failing that use it for what intended in buying them for in the first place and let it go 12 rounds with your lizard :whistling2:

or failing that do a tombo and eat it yourself and put the video on youtube then post it here so we can all laugh at you aswell:2thumb:


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

rum&coke said:


> Take it to the vets ,they will charge you loads of money and then hit it with a shoe :lol2:


:roll2:

Thats awesome!


----------



## heather king (Sep 9, 2009)

I've heard that it's quite humane to cut up some onion and garlic, then fry it off and eat it in a taco! :lol2:


----------



## Rhys_Scfc (Nov 25, 2010)

Nuke them.


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

I feel your pain 

All you can do is be there for the little fella, gently stroke his leg, maybe try a few comforting chirping sounds? then, yea, hit it with a shoe :lol2:


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

*<H1 class=item>Locust and Bow Tie Pasta Salad With Lemon Garlic Dressing</H1>Ingredients:*


8 ounces bow tie pasta (farfalle)
1 pound of injured and near death locust,
6 to 8 grape or cherry tomatoes, halved or sliced
2 cups baby arugula or spinach leaves
1/2 cup pecan halves
salt and coarsely ground black pepper
Lemon Garlic Dressing
2 cloves garlic, crushed, minced
1/3 cup extra-virgin olive oil
juice and zest of 1 medium to large lemon
2 teaspoons fresh chopped parsley or basil
*Preparation:*

Cook pasta in boiling water, following package directions; drain under cold running water. In 4 salad bowls, arrange arugula or spinach leaves, tomato slices or halves, cooled pasta and Locusts (make sure these have been killed humanelym. For ways to do this please contact reptile forums), and pecans. Sprinkle lightly with salt and pepper. 
In blender or screw-top jar, combine dressing ingredients. Drizzle dressing evenly over each salad, tossing lightly. If desired, combine salad ingredients in one large serving bowl and toss with the dressing. (not in it by the way)

Serves 4.

I have a great recipe for cricket goujons as well.

Hope this helps.

AJ


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

AJ76 said:


> *<H1 class=item>Locust and Bow Tie Pasta Salad With Lemon Garlic Dressing</H1>Ingredients:*
> 
> 
> 8 ounces bow tie pasta (farfalle)
> ...


Or just stick it in the microwave.


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

The microwave will kill the flavour of the Locusts.

And it needs to be served cold. :2thumb:


----------



## bigjizzyd (Apr 27, 2011)

*Kill*

I have been asked this question now many times by people and there are a few things you can do. 

1) leave a tiny bit of string in the box so they can hang themselves 

2) leave a paracetamol in there box and if they choose they can over dose

3) finally creat some sort of water dish for them to drown themselves 

Just thought this might help. If you need anymore advice please check out my new book "101 way to kill a locust" cheers


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

u have given me a strange idea to see if an over dose of paracetamol will kill a cricket


----------



## aidey07 (Nov 16, 2008)

just feed it to what ever you was gonna feed it too :lol2:


----------



## krome187 (Apr 29, 2011)

haha thats what i was gonna put!


----------



## spider shane (Apr 16, 2010)

why did you buy them if it bothers you so much?

any ways feed them to some thing or drop a brick on them but the last one would be a waste lol


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I tend to feed them up, with greens, depending on the insect I am feeding they get warmth and oranges too (for my roaches).

But what I generally do is gut-load them, so they are full of nutrients and then feed them to my reptile. Best of both world, the insect has a decent quality of life before the end, and it instills natural hunting insects to my reptiles.

I tend not to get out the C02 chamber for the insects, I don't feel that it is natural for my lizards to eat dead prey.....


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

this topic is brilliant made me laugh so much reading some of the replys lol


----------



## Night Crawler (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm in tears.
I just read out the original post to my mrs and she looked at me sooo confused


----------



## tinyfish (Nov 11, 2008)

IMO the OP's question is entirely justified and shows he has respect for all animals, whatever their purpose.

In answer to his question, crushing the head is indeed the fastest and most humane way to dispatch an insect, freezing is also often used and considered an acceptable method for killing INVERTEBRATES (never, ever freeze a vertebrate = anything with a backbone). 

:2thumb:


----------

